# STOLEN Franck Muller



## fmwatch (Apr 14, 2009)

Just over a week ago my Franck Muller watch was stolen. The Certificate of Origin and Warranty has the following details on it.

REF: 1000 QZ D LTD WG FM3355
Case Number: 14/28

I am going to try to find a picture of the watch to upload. Any information would be much appreciated. It was stolen from my house in Hampshire, UK.

A Fred watch was also stolen and I will post the details for this as soon as I find the Certificate for it.


----------

